# heres a little story for you....



## bigbean4action!!!! (Jan 22, 2009)

statistics say that 50% of british residents would love to live elsewhere in the world and 90% of those will fail and heres why.

2 people that we know along with their child decided to move to cyprus to start a new life, they left their rented accommodation open JUST IN CASE it wasnt for them and sold their 4x4 and flew to paphos with £10k thinking this was more than enough money to live on and 1 month flight return, we had just been to paphos for a weeks factfinding vacation to get the lowdown on the island so had a wealth of info for them for which they refused. she was a nail technican and he was a taxi driver, they had already booked a hotel for month for the base to search and were sure they were gonna have 3 bed detatched villa to live, a nice 2nd hand 4x4 and work was gonna be easy to get.....guess what!!!

they returned 1 month later tail between their legs, apparantly they were homesick. despite our claims of just how expensive the island can be especially as a tourist staying in hotel for a month they did it anyway and came back skint and to nothing, oh btw they even sold ALL yes all of their furniture prior to leaving, i hear they were sleeping on the floor for a month or so.

most people will know the island from previous visits but reaqauint yourself with how it is now and how much it has changed, and for gods sake...do your homework especially if you have kids. KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!!!!!!!!

ONE LIFE...DONT F**K IT UP!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bigbean4action!!!! said:


> statistics say that 50% of british residents would love to live elsewhere in the world and 90% of those will fail and heres why.
> 
> 2 people that we know along with their child decided to move to cyprus to start a new life, they left their rented accommodation open JUST IN CASE it wasnt for them and sold their 4x4 and flew to paphos with £10k thinking this was more than enough money to live on and 1 month flight return, we had just been to paphos for a weeks factfinding vacation to get the lowdown on the island so had a wealth of info for them for which they refused. she was a nail technican and he was a taxi driver, they had already booked a hotel for month for the base to search and were sure they were gonna have 3 bed detatched villa to live, a nice 2nd hand 4x4 and work was gonna be easy to get.....guess what!!!
> 
> ...



This is what I have saying for ages. People come over unpreprared, without having done their homework.
Cyprus is a great place to live if you have done your research and know what you are doing.
To live in a hotel is total madness. How can you possibly gauge whether a place is right for you unless you live the life properly.
It is important to research the best places to shop and not to stick to the big expensive supermarkets.
The most important thing (and I keep telling people this) is research, research, research.
As for jobs, there are so many nail technicians they are falling over each other and Cypriot taxi drivers will do all they can to stop foreigners getting in on the act.

Veronica


----------



## bigbean4action!!!! (Jan 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> This is what I have saying for ages. People come over unpreprared, without having done their homework.
> Cyprus is a great place to live if you have done your research and know what you are doing.
> To live in a hotel is total madness. How can you possibly gauge whether a place is right for you unless you live the life properly.
> It is important to research the best places to shop and not to stick to the big expensive supermarkets.
> ...


THANKS BIG VRON.
all the info you need is right here in this forum, read it and read it again and if you have any doubt about relocating...dont do it.
we are currently planning our move but it will take at least until the end of the year and depending on the sale of our home in the uk, only then when we are financially able to support ourselves for best part of a few months whilst starting out in cyprus will we move, guess im lucky that i can cook, do landscaping and painting/decorating. flexibiltiy is the key to success especially in cyprus whereas in oz, canada or usa you could probably get the job you want with the money you want.

it would seem that even cypriots are being priced out owning a property because of the stoopidly expensive housing and low wages.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I endorse everything said here. We had been visiting Cyprus for years before we moved here. We researched for almost 2 years and actively prepared for our move for 18months... and we still get some surprises. 

Nobody on this website minds being asked questions, its why we are here so ask away! We have all learnt lessons...why not use our knowledge?

But to move into a hotel?????? whatever made them think they could afford to live there? I am speechless!!


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

My fella was born in cyprus and all his family live out there, we have know we want to move back for four years and have been actively researching for 18months i have a million job sites, letting/estate agent link, links on schooling and health care, now i have come on this forum to try and make sure i know what we are doing and even after all that i dont feel prepared and i know we have a whole family to lean on if the going gets tough!!!! I cant imagine just going like that and living in a hotel im scared doing it properly!!!


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

Charley said:


> My fella was born in cyprus and all his family live out there, we have know we want to move back for four years and have been actively researching for 18months i have a million job sites, letting/estate agent link, links on schooling and health care, now i have come on this forum to try and make sure i know what we are doing and even after all that i dont feel prepared and i know we have a whole family to lean on if the going gets tough!!!! I cant imagine just going like that and living in a hotel im scared doing it properly!!!


Yep, we have been quizzing people at my missus' university, friends, family, businesses, job sites and now you guys. We intend to be armed to the hilt, and despite my parents offering us accomodation for about two months once we land we still might hit some snags. I have lived on and visited the island for many years, I know the people, culture, some of the language and a great deal of the sites and sounds, but I still don't expect to waltz in and have an easy ride.
We have no mortgage to tie us down, we should have our debts cleared by the time we go and we are both quite skilled and qualified people, but still there is always the chance that something might hapen to sink the boat. We fully intend to have a contingency plan should everything fall through.

Going gung-ho like the aforementioned is pure lunacy and I bet that after the first few days those two realised what they had done and probably didn't even enjoy their stay. A real shame. Listen to everyone, research everything, take nothing for granted.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

This is my first post on here so hi Everyone. 

Me and my husband are moving to Cyprus in 6 weeks. Its all very exciting and whilst I agree that some people don't do enough research and expect to land on their feet, some times you just have to take a jump. 

We currently both earn good money in full time jobs, we have 2 houses, (1 currently rented out) and yet we only have around £300 a month to live on after we've paid the bills. We've got hard times here so hard times in Cyprus can't be any worse!

I lived and worked in Ayia Napa for 3 years when I was younger and have some experience at living there on a shoestring. As long as we can afford a roof over our heads and food in our bellies then that'll do for us. Maybe in a few years we'll be in a position to have a more comfortable lifestyle but in the meantime we're prepared to work day and night to make this work for us. 

Yes we do have a gung-ho attitude but we're young, we're enthusiatic, we're willing to slum it a bit and who knows, it might just work!


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

In reply to the last post i have to say enthusiasm is a good thing and you need that to make the initial move .. however... we did our research ... we both had jobs to come to and we found a place to rent before we let our home in the UK... but the reality is Cyprus is a small island and is suffering the effects of the economic recession in a big way... I lost my job as a midwife 8 weeks after starting and i have tried so many places to find a job and applied for so many posts from cleaners to babysitters to a waitress.. the fact is for every job i applied for so did hundreds of others..

We moved to a smaller place which was cheaper to rent .. have lived on my partners wages for the last 4 months and now we have no option to try and make our way back home.. Luckily my job in the UK is open for me as i secured a sabbatical year before we left

Have we any regrets.. No we dont... you have to try it to find out what it is like here... but i would say to anyone stay put for now ride the storm back in the Uk save up as much as you can to cover any eventuality's that may occur.. be realistic and be prepared that jobs are really hard to come by especially here in pafos

Just wanted to share this with you... not to be negative 

Linda


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

Its all well and good being gun-ho but if you end up with nothing and end up coming home to nothing you are <in trouble>!!!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

I see I've started a bit of controversy here. 

if it doesn't work out in Cyprus, We'll try somewhere else. We won't be coming back to the UK though, thats for sure, our bills will only get higher and our incomes lower and it'll still be raining. 

I'm lucky the firm I work for in the UK at the moment allows me to work anywhere in the world and still earn the same money I am earning in the UK. My husband has varied skills including sheep farming, fish farming, construction work, mechanic stuff, DIY, managing bars. 

We have done a fair bit of research and we're not expecting things to be in any way easy. We know the job market is depleted, houses are expensive and the cost of living is not low. We love a challenge!


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

A challenge is good!!! I dont like to see anyone fail thats all its not good.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> In reply to the last post i have to say enthusiasm is a good thing and you need that to make the initial move .. however... we did our research ... we both had jobs to come to and we found a place to rent before we let our home in the UK... but the reality is Cyprus is a small island and is suffering the effects of the economic recession in a big way... I lost my job as a midwife 8 weeks after starting and i have tried so many places to find a job and applied for so many posts from cleaners to babysitters to a waitress.. the fact is for every job i applied for so did hundreds of others..
> 
> We moved to a smaller place which was cheaper to rent .. have lived on my partners wages for the last 4 months and now we have no option to try and make our way back home.. Luckily my job in the UK is open for me as i secured a sabbatical year before we left
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it didn't work. However I like your attitude and wish you good luck.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

All the best linda , i enjoyed our met up sorry things did not work out but you tried & you did the right thing still have a home ,Family&job to go back too. sure you have loads of pix to take back, take care.
Tricia x


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

Just recently joined the forum so be gentle with me I have found this thread interesting and we have owned our property for 6 +years now in Pafos.I have been members of many cyprus forums and folow all updates as knowledge you can't get enough for when the move comes.Hopefully not too long for us now.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

cypriotsid said:


> Just recently joined the forum so be gentle with me I have found this thread interesting and we have owned our property for 6 +years now in Pafos.I have been members of many cyprus forums and folow all updates as knowledge you can't get enough for when the move comes.Hopefully not too long for us now.


well hi there old friend lol, hope you get more info here to help you make that final move .
see you in sunny aug .


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

Hiya T

Looking forward to august as this trip been put on hold due to operation.We can't wait to we are back in sunny cyprus


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> All the best linda , i enjoyed our met up sorry things did not work out but you tried & you did the right thing still have a home ,Family&job to go back too. sure you have loads of pix to take back, take care.
> Tricia x




Thanks Tricia

Im so glad i met you and you will never know how much a cuppa and a chat when i was at such a low point really made all the difference

Your a lovely lady

Linda


----------



## Ian wilkins (Mar 14, 2009)

*Interesting Story*

Hi, I am moving to Cyprus, I have a Job in Nicosia and I will be starting my new Job on 27th April. I am flying out on April 11th and I was going to book into a hotel for 1 week whilst I try to find an apartment I intend to rent in the short term, now having read your story about the Taxi driver and his family i am a little concerned that I only have 6.5k to get started with, I will of course start earning after 4 weeks.
Do you think I have enough to get started? and are you enjoying life in Cyprus?
Regards
Ian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ian wilkins said:


> Hi, I am moving to Cyprus, I have a Job in Nicosia and I will be starting my new Job on 27th April. I am flying out on April 11th and I was going to book into a hotel for 1 week whilst I try to find an apartment I intend to rent in the short term, now having read your story about the Taxi driver and his family i am a little concerned that I only have 6.5k to get started with, I will of course start earning after 4 weeks.
> Do you think I have enough to get started? and are you enjoying life in Cyprus?
> Regards
> Ian


Ian if you are on your own andyou have a job to come to I am sure it will be fine.
If on the other hand you have a young family like that taxi driver then you may find it harder.
If you are on your own treat the whole thing as an adventure and enjoy your timne here. It may turn out to be the best thing you've ever done.
not everyone fails, only those h=whocome here with unrealistic expectations and of course often those with young families unless they have plenty of money to start them off.
good luck

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ian wilkins said:


> Hi, I am moving to Cyprus, I have a Job in Nicosia and I will be starting my new Job on 27th April. I am flying out on April 11th and I was going to book into a hotel for 1 week whilst I try to find an apartment I intend to rent in the short term, now having read your story about the Taxi driver and his family i am a little concerned that I only have 6.5k to get started with, I will of course start earning after 4 weeks.
> Do you think I have enough to get started? and are you enjoying life in Cyprus?
> Regards
> Ian


Hi Ian,
Welcome to the forum. 

Well done on getting the job. Starting out with work is always best. So long as you are not planning to stay in the Hilton or spend madly 6.5k should be enough to start with if, as Veronica says, you are on your own. 

I would like to offer a gentle word of caution. You may find that your first wages are a bit slow in coming so you should budget accordingly and not depend on your first wage packet dropping into your bank account on the day you expect. I'm not saying you won;t get paid, just that the start might be a bit slow. Our daughter taught here for a bit and she found it took about three months for her wages to settle into a regular pattern.

Instead of booking into a hotel for a month how about looking for a fully equipped apartment to rent for a short period whilst you are looking for somewhere more permanent?  It would be cheaper than a hotel, also you would get into the way of life more quickly. I always think that a hotel is a bit of an artificial environment. Its fine for holidays or business trips but the difference between life in a hotel and everyday life can make it more difficult to settle down when your hotel stay ends. There are plenty of websites on the 'net where people advertise their own apartments or houses, you may even find somewhere in the classifieds section on this site.

As Veronica says, some people settle and some don't. It seems to me that success or failure largely depends on attitude and expectations. Coming to Cyprus on holiday is very different to living here. The husband and I love it here! we love the fact it is different, we have made some big changes in the way we live and we don't hanker after going back to the UK or our old way of life. But some people never make the changes in lifestyle or attitude and as a result, they find it difficult to settle. As Veronica says, treat the whole thing as an adventure and every experience as part of the learning curve and you will be fine.


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Ian if you are on your own andyou have a job to come to I am sure it will be fine.
> If on the other hand you have a young family like that taxi driver then you may find it harder.
> If you are on your own treat the whole thing as an adventure and enjoy your timne here. It may turn out to be the best thing you've ever done.
> not everyone fails, only those h=whocome here with unrealistic expectations and of course often those with young families unless they have plenty of money to start them off.
> ...


Veronica,
firstly i really dont think its fair at all to slate the taxi driver who went to cyprus and so called failed! He had his own reasons for returning back to the uk with his family, and personally it isnt anyones elses business..surely, unless we have a tendency to dwell on other peoples mistakes, when lrts be fair we all make them!
Also that poor guy the taxi driver im sure would have something to say regarding being classed as failing, i regard that as being a harsh word, more so when the taxi driver is not around to defend himself.
Secondly you refere to young families moving to cyprus and failing also..i moved to cyprus on my own with two very young children to give them an adventure and if ever i went back to uk, i would have my reasons im sure but it would have nothing to do with being a failer! one of my experiences in cyprus is that ive met some wonderful, kind people with fab personalities, but their seem to be alot of folk who are so judgmental and i find those people to be very sad..j


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jodie clarke said:


> Veronica,
> firstly i really dont think its fair at all to slate the taxi driver who went to cyprus and so called failed! He had his own reasons for returning back to the uk with his family, and personally it isnt anyones elses business..surely, unless we have a tendency to dwell on other peoples mistakes, when lrts be fair we all make them!
> Also that poor guy the taxi driver im sure would have something to say regarding being classed as failing, i regard that as being a harsh word, more so when the taxi driver is not around to defend himself.
> Secondly you refere to young families moving to cyprus and failing also..i moved to cyprus on my own with two very young children to give them an adventure and if ever i went back to uk, i would have my reasons im sure but it would have nothing to do with being a failer! one of my experiences in cyprus is that ive met some wonderful, kind people with fab personalities, but their seem to be alot of folk who are so judgmental and i find those people to be very sad..j



jodie I was not slating anyone. I was simply making the point that it is essential to do your homework, be prepared and not come here with rose tinted glasses.
If you were to bother to read the original post again you would see that the person in question made a lot of mistakes and did not listen to good advice.
Not everyone who comes over without planning properly fails to make a go of things but many do and the best way to try to avoid that is to plan and do your research.
Also the fact that you have made a success of things with youngchildren does not alter the fact that many many families are having to return to the UK because they just cannot make ends meet here and if thigns go wrong there is no help for them so they return to the UK where at least they can get help.
It would be totally irresponsible of me to tell everyone that it is easy to make a living over here. I would hate to feel responsible for a young family finding themselves in fiancial difficulties because I told them everything here is rosy.
Everytime I tell the truth as I see it I indirectly shoot myself in the foot and every otherperson who relies on expats coming over here and buying property so I have absolutely nothing to gain and a lot to lose by being honest.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Closing this thread*



bigbean4action!!!! said:


> statistics say that 50% of british residents would love to live elsewhere in the world and 90% of those will fail <snip>
> 
> most people will know the island from previous visits but reaqauint yourself with how it is now and how much it has changed, and for gods sake...do your homework especially if you have kids. KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!!!!!!!!


Guys, 
I am closing this thread because it is moving away from the original point.


----------

